# Diarrhea help :(



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

In the past five days Runy has been like crying and screaming and I'm guessing it's for pain or I don't really know why. Until today he has only done it once or twice a day but today when I took him out to take a walk he started doing it and then when he pooped it was diarrhea. After pooping he ate grass and two minutes after he was pooping again and it was the grass. He's been screaming and crying for five hours or so. I am taking him to the vet in aboit two hours but doess any of you have an idea pn what could be happening to him? I am very worried  I don't want anything bad to happen to him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't really know why that could be.. Have you made any recent changes in his diet or daily schedule? Those things can sometimes cause diarrhea. I know that canned pumpkin in their food helps with diarrhea, which the vet may suggest, and chicken and rice is also a suggestion that the vet may give. Is he eating and drinking normally?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

It sounds like he has a really upset stomach. Canned pumpkin may help, but the vet should be able to tell you for sure what's going on. Keep us posted!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If he is screaming in pain it isn't just diarrhoea. I would be worried it might be a blockage, please update us after the vet visit.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I would take him to the vet as soon as possible. A bit of diarrhea can be treated at home but if he has been in serious pain for days a vet check is really in order. 

Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

It's the screaming that's worrying me. I'd take him to the vet as soon as possible.

When my Chi's are vomiting or have diarrhea, I give them a little canned pumpkin mixed with white rice. I also sprinkle Slippery Elm powder (can find at any health food store) onto the mix, as slippery elm is safe for dogs and helps with digestive issues. It has helped in the past. 

Keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you for your help and support and also sorry for not keeping you updated. After the vet visit, little Runy was under observation for a day to control the screaming and I had no Internet access until yesterday. 
Thank God everything is good now. It turned out he had parasites and was developing an infection, that was the reason for the screaming. Poor Runy was in pain  but after taking the meds, I'm glad to say that his stomach is doing so much better!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

OMG poor little guy. good think you got him to the vet. Glad he is feeling better. The chicken, rice and pumpkin may be a good idea for a few days until he belly is back to normal. I give mine pumpkin and plain yogurt to keep thier digestion in order.


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> OMG poor little guy. good think you got him to the vet. Glad he is feeling better. The chicken, rice and pumpkin may be a good idea for a few days until he belly is back to normal. I give mine pumpkin and plain yogurt to keep thier digestion in order.


Thanks! I was very worried about the screaming. It hurts to see him sick like he was. 
I thought about feeding him with that for a while but i can't give him chicken, he's allergic to it. :s I'm giving him some rice and pumpkin mized with his food though but for how long do you think it's good to feed him with it? Or is it okay if I keep feeding him with his food and giving him a spoon of caned pumpkin once in a while? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I would go about 3 days, and add a teaspoon of plain yogurt. Yes, it's fine to add some to his food a few times a week the yogurt too. My friend mixes yogurt in her dogs food every night, and they never have belly problems, the active cultures promote good health in the digestive tract. I always mix chicken in with thier food, along with green beans or carrots. And pumpkin or yogurt a few times a week. My cousin gives her dog chicken and oatmeal with his dogs food everyday. He had had several belly issues in the past and this seems to work for them. If your dog is allergic to chicken you can use lean ground beef


----------

